# My first composition



## Phil loves classical

Since discovering this subforum, I decided to compose my first piece. I learned to use music notation software "iWriteMusic" free version and recorded my piece.

Here is the sheet music:








Video: 




What of it? Only positive comments are welcome :lol: just kidding...


----------



## Art Rock

I'm not a composer, so I'll leave any technical comments to those who have knowledge about it. As a listener, I found it interesting, rather unpredictable (which is a good thing), and I found it a pity that it was finished so soon.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Art Rock said:


> I'm not a composer, so I'll leave any technical comments to those who have knowledge about it. As a listener, I found it interesting, rather unpredictable (which is a good thing), and I found it a pity that it was finished so soon.


Thanks man! Now tell me how you really think


----------



## Art Rock

...........................................


----------



## Captainnumber36

I really enjoy the germ of an idea, if this is your first musical idea, keep doing it because you show TREMENDOUS talent.

I really enjoy your use of space (and keeping silence in mind as part of the music). To me that is very important, to let the music breathe.

This idea doesn't sound like a complete idea to me, I hope you will add more to it and post it if you decide to add more to it.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Captainnumber36 said:


> I really enjoy the germ of an idea, if this is your first musical idea, keep doing it because you show TREMENDOUS talent.
> 
> I really enjoy your use of space (and keeping silence in mind as part of the music). To me that is very important, to let the music breathe.
> 
> This idea doesn't sound like a complete idea to me, I hope you will add more to it and post it if you decide to add more to it.


Thanks. Yeah, I don't know if I have anything else to add. Guess I'll have to wait for the next time I feel inspired.


----------



## Captainnumber36

This really might be one of my favorite things I've heard posted on these boards, second to my own music of course, . It's very unique though, and really stands out. It's like tonal atonal, you get dissonant, but always make it resolve right away keeping you on your toes, but remaining smooth and gentle throughout.

It's really confusing what you are supposed to feel, but at the same time, it puts me at ease.

I'm really intrigued with this, you've inspired me!


----------



## Captainnumber36

Phil loves classical said:


> Thanks. Yeah, I don't know if I have anything else to add. Guess I'll have to wait for the next time I feel inspired.


I listened to it again, and it does resolve nicely at the end, it does sound complete. But it really is rather short!


----------



## Captainnumber36

I am interested in your sense of development and theme for a longer piece...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

A very delicate piece...................


----------



## Jacob Brooks

Genius! Better than Bach!


----------



## Phil loves classical

Jacob Brooks said:


> Genius! Better than Bach!


Yeah, that's what I like to hear! That's what I'll tell everyone!


----------



## dzc4627

I feel like there's something here. Something... something _big_.

I know I don't say this often, but what you got here, this little tune you probably thought of on your way to work... kid, let me tell you, you need to take this and run with it. You've got the golden ticket, Charlie.

Now, take it to the bank.


----------



## hpowders

Amazon doesn't have it!!


----------



## hpowders

Neither does ArchivMusic!!


----------



## hpowders

It's a very nice piece!! Pithy, like me!!


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

I'm afraid I don't see what this hype is about. It really sounds like an abrupt piece of dissonant chords...


----------



## dzc4627

E Cristobal Poveda said:


> I'm afraid I don't see what this hype is about. It really sounds like an abrupt piece of dissonant chords...


That is the pure _genius_ of it


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

dzc4627 said:


> That is the pure _genius_ of it


Sarcasm or are you one of those newfangled modernists?


----------



## Captainnumber36

E Cristobal Poveda said:


> I'm afraid I don't see what this hype is about. It really sounds like an abrupt piece of dissonant chords...


I can see that. For being as short as it is, it doesn't get a chance to get boring, I feel if he kept composing in the same style for a longer work, it would have a chance of getting boring to my ears.

That's why I'm really curious to see what his sense of development and theme are for a longer work.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Wow, I'm very impressed. Short, but every note seems to be important and well-thought out, every chord seems to have a meaning and be necessary. Now, I challenge you (as others have) to do more with this, create something that lasts a couple minutes at least. For a first composition this is amazing, better than 10 measures of anything I've ever written.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Gosh, there is hope for me yet then.................


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

Opus. 1?? So you've published and everything? That was fast. It's a unique prelude.


----------



## dzc4627

E Cristobal Poveda said:


> Sarcasm or are you one of those newfangled modernists?


Labels are for cans.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Thanks for the support guys/gals. I continued to develop it a couple more lines. The first part is the same. Excuse the technique, kind of wobbly.


----------



## Timothy

Phil loves classical said:


> Since discovering this subforum, I decided to compose my first piece. I learned to use music notation software "iWriteMusic" free version and recorded my piece.
> 
> Here is the sheet music:
> View attachment 96087
> 
> 
> Video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What of it? Only positive comments are welcome :lol: just kidding...


This sounds very jazzy to my ears, I like it


----------



## Captainnumber36

Phil loves classical said:


> Thanks for the support guys/gals. I continued to develop it a couple more lines. The first part is the same. Excuse the technique, kind of wobbly.


I feel there are too many pauses, but I tend to like a lot of flow and groove for my tastes. It's definitely still interesting though!


----------



## Phil loves classical

Captainnumber36 said:


> I feel there are too many pauses, but I tend to like a lot of flow and groove for my tastes. It's definitely still interesting though!


Ya, you are right. I was taking too long thinking where my hands are supposed to go next in certain spots, and wasn't following the timing well.


----------



## dzc4627

Phil loves classical said:


> Thanks for the support guys/gals. I continued to develop it a couple more lines. The first part is the same. Excuse the technique, kind of wobbly.


Two words...

C h i l l s...

that recap at the end!!!


----------



## DeepR

I like it. 
But the piano sounds awful.


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

Captainnumber36 said:


> I feel there are too many pauses, but I tend to like a lot of flow and groove for my tastes. It's definitely still interesting though!


A _Bach_ophile at heart!


----------

